# Visa options for Spain



## carl2782 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Some newbie questions hopefully this is the right place to ask people...

I am a 24 year old Australian currently living in Canada, but the place I really want to move to is Spain. I have visited about 15 countries in the last couple of years, and after I spent a couple of months in Barcelona in late 2007, I have waited and waited since then for the working holiday agreement to be reached between our countries, and seeing Spain sign with NZ last week on the royal visit and not sign with Australia while there has made me think the wait may be longer than I thought.

So now I am wondering what my other options are to get a work permit. I am qualified as a boatbuilder/shipwright as well as having loads of experience in hospitality. I speak intermediate spanish at the moment, have been learning for about two years on and off, but I will be spending a few months in Central America at the end of this year studying and hope to be comfortable in conversation by the end of that time. Does anyone know of anything such as skilled migrant visas, sponsorship, etc. etc... Maybe a suitable marine company I could apply with? I am open to any suggestions and willing to spend whatever money it costs on lawyers help etc if it will get me back to Barceloneta and the Mediterranean!

Thanks in advance for your suggestions!

Carl


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

carl2782 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Some newbie questions hopefully this is the right place to ask people...
> 
> ...


Hi,
Found this and thought of you.
Entry, Residence and Work Requirements

It has details on...Entry, Residence and Work Requirements

Hope it helps with the work thing but in any case, I'm pretty sure you should talk with the Spanish Consulate in Canada.

Xose


----------



## carl2782 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks, looks like sponsorship is pretty much the only way


----------

